# Conan or Leno who are you with?



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

So for those who don't know basically Leno's new primetime show did't have the good enough ratings and are moving him to 11:35 and moving Conans show to 12:05. Imo im gonna have to go with conan, not that I don't like Leno or anything I just find his jokes a little bland. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

leno!!!!!!!
he's a car collector and into that stuff.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

though Leno is a great guy with great cars, I have to go with conan too.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

im a conan fan


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

not a fan of either..I dont really watch late night t.v shows


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Conan all the way. It's sad I heard he just quit, Friday is going to be his last show.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Conan all the way. It's sad I heard he just quit, Friday is going to be his last show.


Really, is this forsure??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Triniboy18 said:


> Really, is this forsure??


That's what the news guy just said


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Conan all the way... good thing i got to see him AT the Tonight Show before he quit.. woot!! thats was a fun experience, was hoping i'd be sitting behind Andy Richter though


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

Team Coco here all the way!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

i run with leno.. he's a og never really watched conan.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Lopez!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ci Conando


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

conan all the way, but its not jays fault the network is really the ones who screwed this all up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> conan all the way, but its not jays fault the network is really the ones who screwed this all up


Yup NBC sucks it's too bad I love Conan I wanted to cry when I heard today is his last show


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm goin to go with "I don't care" ...


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Team Conan here I always thought he was funnier than leno anyway I like Kimmel better than both of them tho and its funny how everyone just forgot about poor little jimmy fallon whats he gonna do.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ lol very true I havent heard anything about Jimmy..Oh welll never really watched him anyways


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Triniboy18 said:


> ^ lol very true I havent heard anything about Jimmy..Oh welll never really watched him anyways


Jimmy's ok but he's no Conan, this whole thing is wrong shame on NBC. TONIGHT IS CONAN'S LAST SHOW!


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> leno!!!!!!!
> he's a car collector and into that stuff.


Yeah... What's that show he does on Speed, some hota$$ cars they have. Decided when I become rich/famous - I'm getting a saleen S7 - hotTsssk

Leno's a huge philanthropist too. Very humble


----------

